# Bacon Demon



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG you'll get a heart attack even LOOKING at this thing. But hey, it makes an awesome editable prop eh? And it even looks life threatening.










Source: http://skullsandbacon.blogspot.com/2008/05/summoning-bacon-demon.html


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Hey who took pics of my neighbor during last year's heat wave?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeeewwwww! I think my coronary arteries just closed up:googly:


----------

